# Abarth 595 Competizione



## FiestaGirlie (Jul 15, 2009)

After an 8 week wait that seemed to drag on forever, on Saturday, I finally took delivery of my Abarth 595 Competizione in Campovolo Grey. Collected from Glyn Hopkin in Chelmsford with just 4 miles on the clock!!


















Went for a little drive, of course, but wanted to get it home to get some protection on it as soon as possible - especially at this time of year. I requested that they didn't valet it as I wanted to do this myself and had purchased some Gyeon Rim for the wheels, and WetCoat for the body. I've got some CanCoat, but it's too cold at the moment for that, so hoping the WetCoat gives some decent protection until it warms up.
Drivers side wheels came off and had a little wash and taken inside for a coating of Rim - and kept indoors overnight to cure. My first time using one of these coatings over wax or sealant, so very interested to see how this goes. I'll have the other two wheels off next weekend.

We snowfoamed, IronX'd, and clayed the bodywork, but there wasn't too much fallout at all. Then I gave it a coating of Wetcoat. Very easy to use, and could instantly see the water falling off car whilst pressure washing it. Impressed so far.

So here's some pics after her first bath:










































My favourite part:


















I need to get some miles on it so I can take it for a 'proper' drive (and get it out on track!), but every time I look out the window I have a big grin on my face. :driver:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

That's stunning! I love that colour, really suits it. Those seats are mega too, and I see you've got the Monza exhaust!! Beast. Enjoy the car, superb little weapon!


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

really like the interior have fun !!


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Very nice! Loving the checkered roof!


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

Cracking little cars - one near us has a lovely little burble from the exhausts.


----------



## dailly92 (Mar 22, 2012)

love these wee cars and that interior is stunning.


----------



## scottk (Apr 1, 2014)

Lovely car. I used Gyeon Rims on my wife's car and seems to have lasted well for the last 7 months. I also used it on my chrome exhaust tips and it has been great on them, quick wash and wipe and they come up spotless.


----------



## NiallSD (May 21, 2013)

Nice car, what did you think of the wet coat?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Congratulations, enjoy driving and detailing your 595! 

Alan W


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

behind one of these the other day whats the spec on these pocket rockets then


----------



## FiestaGirlie (Jul 15, 2009)

scottk said:


> Lovely car. I used Gyeon Rims on my wife's car and seems to have lasted well for the last 7 months. I also used it on my chrome exhaust tips and it has been great on them, quick wash and wipe and they come up spotless.


Sounds promising. The wheels on my Fiesta were white and multispoke so hated cleaning them - although they looked stunning when freshly done. So wanted something that will hopefully be easier to maintain.



NiallSD said:


> Nice car, what did you think of the wet coat?


Thanks. It was very easy to use, and I could see the water draining off the car whilst rinsing so much easier. Quite amazed at the beading after just one quick spray. Will see how it goes after a few weeks and a few washes.



alan hanson said:


> behind one of these the other day whats the spec on these pocket rockets then


The standard Abarth 500 has 135bhp, but these 595's have a remap up to 160bhp and 230NM torque. The Competizione, which I have, has a different exhaust too - the Monza, which sounds lovely. :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks lovely and they have updated the clocks / mph display -


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

Very very nice, I love these little things!! Best of luck with it


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

bet it does, slightly let down on figures compared to other hot hatches but then guess its not aimed completely at that market


----------



## daydotz (May 15, 2011)

Does the new speedometer still show journey time ?


----------



## FiestaGirlie (Jul 15, 2009)

WHIZZER said:


> Looks lovely and they have updated the clocks / mph display -


Yeah, the new cars now have a digital TFT display.



daydotz said:


> Does the new speedometer still show journey time ?


Yep, it does.



alan hanson said:


> bet it does, slightly let down on figures compared to other hot hatches but then guess its not aimed completely at that market


It doesn't punch out as much compared to others, but as you say, it's about the whole experience rather than just how fast it goes. There are a number pushing out well over 200bhp, but it does require a bigger turbo. And having modified my previous car rather a lot, it's not in my plan to do much to this at all... for the time being.


----------



## daydotz (May 15, 2011)

Cheers


----------



## T.C (Sep 1, 2014)

Congratulations on your new toy. 

Fantastic colour and seats!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

You need to change your Avatar! 

What about the one below? :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Gorgeous!!! Used to have a campovolo grey Esseesse back in 2011 and still miss it. Get a TMC tuning box on it totally transforms it


----------



## Kabel88 (Feb 16, 2014)

Great car, enjoy it!


----------



## Ed_VeeDub (Sep 22, 2008)

love that grey!


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Looks great, those seats look comfy


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, how did they get the ka so wrong?


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice. Looks a right beast. Glad that the dealership didn't stick their stupid 'Glyn Hopkins' badge on the back.


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

Tidy little motor, have fun


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Mmmmmmmmm sabelts


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice motor enjoy and finish it off with a coat or two of Migliore Competizione....lol


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Love the car the colour only thing I hate is that little gauge just sat there could of put it in the pillar lazy fiat


----------



## FiestaGirlie (Jul 15, 2009)

Alan W said:


> You need to change your Avatar!


Ha ha. True, yet I do still have the wee little Mini. It's my username that needs to change!



pee said:


> Looks great, those seats look comfy


They are very very hugging and looking forward to seeing how they hold you in on track. However, they are actually pretty firm, so may not be the most comfortable on a long journey.



neilos said:


> Nice. Looks a right beast. Glad that the dealership didn't stick their stupid 'Glyn Hopkins' badge on the back.


Ha ha. As soon as I got it home I double checked the windows for stickers,! They would have been straight off.



ffrs1444 said:


> Love the car the colour only thing I hate is that little gauge just sat there could of put it in the pillar lazy fiat


I agree. It is just kind of dumped there, as if they had no where else to put it.

Just ordered myself some PIAA DRL/sidelights. The standard ones look so so yellow compared to the Xenon headlights. Hopefully they arrive so I can fit at the weekend.


----------



## scottk (Apr 1, 2014)

Hasn't taken you long to start modifying it!!


----------



## tromppost (Jan 12, 2008)

Very very smart, just love that colour


----------



## Mike! (Jul 3, 2010)

Such cool little cars that sound awesome. Enjoy


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

WHIZZER said:


> Looks lovely and they have updated the clocks / mph display -


I was just thinking that. So much better! I couldn't bloody read the one I test drove back in 2011.

The Sabelt's look fantastic too


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

When I clicked on the link I thought I be it's another one in the un-imaginative white but no that colour is really nice and quite different for a car, good choice and well done for not falling into that trap. Nice looking car as well.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Lovely little car!


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

Great colour choice..fantastic looking car.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Love these little things. Great colour too.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

That is a stunning 500, enjoy. I think you should rename yourself Fiatgirlie  and you picked up the car from my neck of the woods too, I know that dealership.


----------



## koss (Aug 9, 2010)

Lovely car, I recently got a bit older 500 Abarth, but super low mileage. I call it a turbocharged grin machine, that's what it does. Next week winter prep is scheduled. Enjoy it, it's something special.


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Always liked the little fiats so when my boss bought a fiat 500 sport which had a little bump I had to buy it for my girl friend( me really ) but wish it was an abarth 
















I thought the suspension was a bit soft so lowered it 30mm and painted the alloys and done some stone chips on the bonnet

























But your car is cool as and I'm keeping a look out for one


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

toddy23 said:


> Always liked the little fiats so when my boss bought a fiat 500 sport which had a little bump I had to buy it for my girl friend( me really ) but wish it was an abarth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The wheels look really nice, so much better with the Red inserts. :thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

very nice looking 500 you got there


----------



## bogbloke (Apr 10, 2008)

Awesome 595! Love that colour.

Got an A500 myself but in red so welcome to the club. Here's mine

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=341261&page=2

Got my eye on a monza upgrade. I know what you mean about it, like a little pocket rocket.

You had an abarth before?


----------

